# Co-pilot / ipilot trolling motors



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I have an ipilot trolling motor. I never use the ipilot feature. I would like to get one of the co-pilot small key fobs for my trolling motor. Will I be able to program it to operate my trolling motor?thanks for any input.


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

unplugged, yes. I also opted to purchase a Minn Kota I-Pilot Micro Remote.
Bluetooth functionality(for Bluetooth models only)
Works with both I-Pilot and I-Pilot link motors


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Cool thank you


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Are you looking for this remote? If it will work for you it's free for the asking. 
I found it along the highway a couple of years ago while bike riding. Couldn't leave it there to be run over


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

_For what it's worth: I picked up a display Riptide I Pilot when Gander was going out of business. It was missing the remote so I contacted Minn Kota to inquire what remote I would need and if I could use the "Micro or Mini" remote and I was advised that only the full size with LCD would work for mine. So may want to give them a ring with your model number to verify before you buy. I sadly have still not picked one up :-( I'm a buyer if anyone has an extra laying around._


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Mike c,how about I trade you Intracostal Angler,Wrightswille Beach,NC T-shirt. 
Mail it to,
6332 oleander Dr wilmington,NC 28403.I'll send shirt return address.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

@Unplugged 
That sounds pretty cool.
I'll mail it your way first part of next week. Nursing a very sore back right now, so I'm avoiding vehicular travel as much as possible.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Sorry buddy hope you feel better


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks. A little time resting should do it.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

BTW,this was today .caught about 30.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Are those shad? 
Looks like a ton of fun. 
Got your remote in the mail just about ten minutes ago. 
If you want the tracking number, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes they were.sure I'll take it.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

What size shirt do you wear?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Probably an XL just to be safe. 
I'm thinking this extra eating has caused me to add on a few pounds...
Tracking number sent via PM.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I received the remote.I'll mail your shirt today.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

What colors do you prefer?


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I mailed you an extra large green Intracoastal Angler t-shirt. Also put in a package a little mirror Dean that I used when I was down in bull Bay 2 weeks ago. Did real well on the trout.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

That's awesome! Hope the remote works well for you


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Got the shirt and the lure. 
I think Rebecca has already laid claim to the lure. 
I love the color of the shirt. 
BTW, she says it feels cozy.
Thanks s bunch.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Ur welcome.Wasn't sure if you trout fished....


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

I'm assuming Rebecca does.....

Haven't programmed it yet.I'll try to find time to do it tomorrow. 
My pesky business gets in the way.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Oh yeah. 
Catching trout makes me feel like I know what I'm doing sometimes.


----------



## hawkman (May 19, 2018)

Unplugged said:


> BTW,this was today .caught about 30.


WEL DONe!


----------

